# AT&T DSL, Linksys Router, PS3 Internet Problems



## Rentacop (Feb 3, 2011)

So Ive been wracking my brains and looking all over the net for a solution to my problem. I have a Westell At&t DSL modem, a Linksys WRT54GS V7 Wireless router. Ive got both a Desktop hooked into the router, and a laptop hooked in wirelessly that have no problems interacting with the internet. I have an XBox 360 that is wired into the router that has no problem interacting with the internet(was plug and play...so easy). I have a PS3 that just refuses to connect. I realize that my wireless router is a bit older but I have had no problems with the PS3 and router in the past. I'm just not sure what to do now. 
Ive tried changing the IP address. Ive tried playing with the DNS settings. Ive tried a wired connections. Ive tried doing it PPoe. Ive tried doing them all and mixing and matching. I even tried to contact AT&T but apparently since the Linksys is not supported they were trying to get me to pay out the...ear. 
Someone please help!!


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Everything else works EXCEPT your ps3 right?

The problem is only with the ps3. You would never change anything on the router. There is nothing AT&T could do for you even if you paid them.

You should check the routers dhcp scope to make sure its large enough to supply all the ips you need. You do have the ps3 set to get a dhcp supplied ip correct?

Please post the results of an ipconfig /all from the wired pc for review.


----------



## Rentacop (Feb 3, 2011)

Ya everything else works. And I don't think its a problem with the number of IP's available since I added the Xbox and a laptop to the network since trying to get this PS3 working. As far as whether the PS3 is set for DHCP supplied do you mean that Im using Automatic in the IP address and then "Do Not Set" for the DHCP host name? If so then yes. I've Tried that, I tried supplying my own IP address. The thing is when I do that I get a DNS error. I tried the DNS fix that you can find online only to have it connect fine in the test then give me another DNS error when I try to do anything else. As far as the Ipconfig what information from it are you looking for? I'm a bit hesitant to put that info online for all to see(if that sounds weird).


----------



## Rentacop (Feb 3, 2011)

Well....I found another DNS error fix that has you disable the media server. Which worked....surprisingly. Any idea why that is? And what exactly the media server is?


----------

